# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Stencil Concrete - how to fill and paint over

## boony

Hi All. 
My first post here 
My problem is that I have an area of stencilled concrete under my patio approx 6m X 4m.  To make maximum use of the patio area, we have also added on an additional area of approx 6m X 2m that is unstencilled.  I wasnt concerned at all about its different appearance for the past 5 years but would now like to make the whole area look the same. 
I am considering a concrete paint / sealer to cover the whole area for this.  
How would one infill? level up the stencilled area to effectively remove the stencilling prior to painting and sealing?  Is there special products to do this? 
Also, any tips to aid me in this project would be appreciated 
thanks
Andrew

----------


## Master Splinter

Hire a concrete grinder, grind flush, do the same to the other concrete so they both have the same surface finish, then you can paint (or whatever).

----------


## Jim Matheos

You would be grinding forever,with alot of dust or slurry if grinding wet.The reason is that stencilled concrete is alot harder than normal cement.You need to top the grooves with a special cementitious slurry mixed with a acrylic bondcrete type mixture.Pour over the top and spread using a rubber squeegee.or trowel in small sections.You will need to do a couple of applications,spreading in opposite directions every time.If finished surface is a bit rough, you could rub a grinding stone over it or grind smooth with a grinding machine.This way you will be grinding alot less.

----------

